# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Octopus Sculptures

## piedlover79

Been working on some octopus!


WIP:




This one has color shifting paint!




This one has a resin 'infinity edge' pool.

----------

_BeelzeBall._ (04-18-2017),_Booper_ (04-25-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (04-26-2017),_Prognathodon_ (04-18-2017),Sallos (04-19-2017),Timelugia (04-24-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (04-18-2017)

----------


## Ba11er

Great sculptures, any particular plans for these guys?

----------


## BeelzeBall.

those are cool, great job

----------


## piedlover79

Thank you guys!  I sell these guys, because if I didn't they would quickly take over my house!

----------


## Vithaxton

Omg! I would totally buy one! They look gorgeous and really cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Omg! I would totally buy one! They look gorgeous and really cool!


you should! her work is incredible, and i just commissioned her for a custom piece and am so so happy with it! i plan on getting something else from her in the future. 😀

----------


## piedlover79

Hugs!  I'm so pleased that you're happy with the commission it was a lot of fun to do! 

Vit I will private message you.   :Smile:

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-19-2017)

----------


## xcjumper

PM sent

----------


## piedlover79

Another WIP, going to try and build up retaining walls and pour resin in here from clear to deep blue so he's going down in the deep!!




Another experiment with making octopus in a dome.



in the resin dome cast

----------

_PokeyTheNinja_ (04-26-2017),_Prognathodon_ (04-25-2017),Vithaxton (04-19-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

Finished my big boy!

----------

_PokeyTheNinja_ (04-26-2017),_Prognathodon_ (04-22-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

What's this?  *More* octopus sculpture?  Crazy.

----------

_Prognathodon_ (04-25-2017),_zina10_ (04-25-2017)

----------


## zina10

Oh I LOVE it !!! 

I have quite a few air plants. I like to keep them in pretty glass containers, usually they are glass bowls or like over sized cocktail glasses. 

Having a octpuss half in and out of a glass like that, with and air plant in it, would be wicked cool  :Smile:

----------


## piedlover79

Desert octopus!!  Love it!

----------


## zina10

> Desert octopus!!  Love it!


Me, too!! But the glass can also be filled with glass beads. Air plants are easy, you just "stick" them into the container. They aren't in dirt or even fastened. Just enough for them to stand up. 
Because they need to be removed once the week for their "bath" and re-inserted. So the creativity with them is endless. I could put ocean looking glass beads in there and stuff, and then a couple exotic looking air plants  :Smile:

----------


## zina10

These are my air plants on the wall by my bath tub 



And the ones in my bedroom



and right by the tub



weekly bath





If I had a oversized glass goblet or something like that with a octopuss looking like its crawling in or out of it, I would probably put ocean green and blue glass beads in there, some rocks or such and the plants. Would look so cool !!

----------


## piedlover79

Wow!! That bedroom display is amazing!!

----------

_zina10_ (04-25-2017)

----------


## zina10

I'm so excited, I will be getting something really special, I love Art !!!

----------


## piedlover79

I'm excited to work on it!!

----------


## piedlover79

Got in a new paint color!  So I made a new octopus!

----------

bubs327 (04-27-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

Behold the Kraken succulent planter!  Heehee.  This paint is impossible to photograph well, the color in the real world is stunning.

----------


## zina10

Love it !!!  :Smile:  I think the color is awesome, haha !!! 

I'm going to paypal you now!

Now I have to shop for more air plants. Have to order them online, that is the downside to living fairly rural, nothing cool to shop for nearby!
At least we do have a Hobby Lobby close enough, so I can get rocks, glass beads and such. Just no plants to buy nearby..

----------


## piedlover79

Awesome!  can't wait to see him with his plants!

----------


## piedlover79

More!

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-26-2020)

----------


## piedlover79

Working on another one.  Will be metallic blue.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-26-2020),bubs327 (05-08-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Incredible! Loving the colors and this bottle series. Does the apoxie just stick to the glass by itself or do you have to glue it to the glass once it's hardened?

----------


## piedlover79

Thanks!  These new colors are a special Chameleon Pigment by Solar Dust.  It shifts color when you move it!

It sticks to the glass all by itself and with a powerful bond.  I stuck some on an experiment glass and could *not* get it off with all my strength.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-26-2020),_MissterDog_ (05-09-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

Another custom bottle for a client!  I love this one's color scheme on this one!  That little silver thing is a tiny submarine! It's a Kraken not an octopus.   :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-26-2020),dr del (07-31-2017)

----------


## Speckthegeck

Love it!! What did you use for the last ones eyes? And where can I find your store if you sell these? I'd love to check it out!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Love it!! What did you use for the last ones eyes? And where can I find your store if you sell these? I'd love to check it out!


3 years thread and the OP has not been active since 01-05-2019

----------

